# Party Boat Murrells Inlet 8/5/11



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Finally found time in my schedule to do some gulf stream bottom fishing. Been trying to do this for over a year since I've been down here. Anyway I saw that the New Inlet Princess had a scheduled gulf stream trip so i decided to jump on at the last minute. Left the dock with 80 anglers, most I've ever sailed with. Didn't know what to expect since I have never done one of these trips before. Luckily I got a spot on the bow and didn't have many tangles. Fishing was pretty good. A lot of first for me. Most of the fish I've never caught before. Lots of variety. I had to keep asking the mates what the creel and size limit on most of them. I did manage to win the pool with a 13lb Almaco Jack. 








I ended up with a good variety of fish. 








Definitely noticed they do things a lot differently than up north. I was impressed with their operation and with their mates. I also like how they run the pool, a dollar to get in and winner gets a free trip. So my next trip only cost me a dollar, gotta love that. Anyway after a long day and some filleting to do I am beat but it was worth it. Got some good fish for a while.








Just finished trying all the different species of fish. Most of it was pretty good, that Jack was actually very tasty. I think my least favorite was the scup or the grunt, I couldn't tell which was what after I cooked them. Just cooked them with salt and pepper in a little oil so I know what they taste like. I definitely have some ideas I want to do. A very fun trip indeed, I will be doing more of these trips in the future.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome trip man ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Myyy my my my! that looks sssssoo good! thanks for sharing. i need to go on a trip like that


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Way to go Warrior. Nothing has changed - you're still winning the pools. I like the idea of the $1.00 pool and the $1.00 trip for the winner. I see you still know your way around a filleting knife. When you coming north again? Would love to fish with you again.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Those were Red Snapper,Any Grouper mixed in;It would be cool to go down there.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nice Anthony! Those red snapper are my wife's favorite fish. Whenever we return back to her "home" in TX, we drive to the market on the water and buy a nice red snapper and take it home and bake it.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Those aren't red snapper; they're vermillion snapper. Reds have white eyes, vermillions have pink eyes. However, I feel like they're just as tasty!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Those aren't red snapper; they're vermillion snapper. Reds have white eyes, vermillions have pink eyes. However, I feel like they're just as tasty!


Yepp Vermillion or B-Liners  Dont really even need bait for them .. Just drop a few Mylar teasers down there and jig it .. Snappers will hit it too 
Looks like a Silver Snapper in the cooler to but its hard to ID .
Thanks for the report and pics Anthony .. Glad to see your still stickin fish !!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I see B-liners/vermillion snapper, Grey snapper/keywest grunt, Almaco jack, Champagne porgy/pink porgy, a puffer, and possibly a red grouper in your mix.

Grunts are one of my favorites. The b-liners im not sold on yet. Grouper ohh you know thats good stuff. And i have tried almaco, they seem to only be good fresh. When frozen they get fishey.. Great as sushi though.

Not a bad trip.. Thanks for the pics, they make a post so much more fun.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

eaglesfanguy said:


> I see B-liners/vermillion snapper, Grey snapper/keywest grunt, Almaco jack, Champagne porgy/pink porgy, a puffer, and possibly a red grouper in your mix.
> 
> Grunts are one of my favorites. The b-liners im not sold on yet. Grouper ohh you know thats good stuff. And i have tried almaco, they seem to only be good fresh. When frozen they get fishey.. Great as sushi though.
> 
> Not a bad trip.. Thanks for the pics, they make a post so much more fun.


Just about spot on. I think the count was 5 vermillion snapper, 3 silver snapper/champagne porgy, 3 black sea bass, a rock/bank bass, a few scup, a grunt of some kind, a small grouper of some kind, and an almaco jack. Honestly I liked the Jack a lot. I tried a small piece raw, very similar to yellowtail, obviously same family. Can't wait till my next trip.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Grunts are like our...white perch - LOL. There are a ton of them and they taste alright, but are just "boney"...one thing about them, you know that they are "grunts" without a doubt - haha. They're noisier than croakers!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Great reportand pics !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------

